# Lost Tie-Die Paddle On Browns-Late 2013 Season



## veeee (Mar 20, 2007)

I was paddling Browns at about 400 CFS and got dump trucked on the middle rock at Widow maker… Saved my GF and My dog…but my paddle was sacrificed in the Chaos… It is a custom guide stick with "Sunflower" looking tie die on it…
That paddle had been with me for over 10 years and well over 100 trips, so it is the memories I am missing. It has my name on it (Chris Hoover) however the phone number is not correct… If you found it, please call me, I will gladly reward you with some good micros… 720-343-6006

or if you see anyone paddling with it, please try to convince them to call me… It will make my season!

Thanks in advance for your help….

Chris


----------

